# Share PTE Practice Test Gold/Silver



## aussiPassion16 (Aug 31, 2016)

Does anyone has any un-used PTE Practice test GOLD/SILVER Kit... who can share it for free or some nominal charge... OR any discount code for Practice/mock test??

Any quick & precise information will be really appreciated


----------



## aussiPassion16 (Aug 31, 2016)

Any one... please help with Gold/Silver Kit


----------



## Hello_mate (Aug 15, 2016)

I bought that kit last year but I must say, it was way too tough then the actual exam it self. Anyhow, good luck for your exam 

Sent from my ASUS_Z00LD using Tapatalk


----------



## Abercrombie (Feb 2, 2016)

aussiPassion16 said:


> Any one... please help with Gold/Silver Kit


Yes I do have one...PM me with your details


----------



## aussiPassion16 (Aug 31, 2016)

*No PM access*



Abercrombie said:


> Yes I do have one...PM me with your details


I don't have access to post a private message yet, as I am a new member, could you please initiate a PM form your side, may be I can reply..


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

aussiPassion16 said:


> I don't have access to post a private message yet, as I am a new member, could you please initiate a PM form your side, may be I can reply..


Hi,
Both members need to have made at least 5 good posts for the Private Message function to work.
Please don't post rubbish posts to increase your post count - these will be deleted and you risk sanctions.
Thanks
Steve


----------



## vp_migration (Sep 4, 2016)

What exactly is Gold/Silver kit & how can I buy it? I am looking for 79 in each category of PTE & want to buy good quality mock exams. Is 2 months sufficient for preparation if I got overall band 7 in IELTS. Any guidance will be highly appreciated.


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

vp_migration said:


> What exactly is Gold/Silver kit & how can I buy it? I am looking for 79 in each category of PTE & want to buy good quality mock exams. Is 2 months sufficient for preparation if I got overall band 7 in IELTS. Any guidance will be highly appreciated.


Two months is sufficient if you are comfortable in English. 

Sent from my TECNO-C5 using Tapatalk


----------



## HuShaDiM (Dec 2, 2016)

Abercrombie said:


> Yes I do have one...PM me with your details


@Abercrombie: Kindly check your inbox. Thanks


----------

